# bbs rm diy painting question



## ekul82 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Bbs rm*

Hi i just started painting my own rm's with duplicolor rim paint. I have sanded them down with 220 and used a duplicolor filler primer to fill in any imperfections. 

here is one all done


----------



## matson001 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Nice choice in colour*

how has the paint held up?


----------



## ekul82 (Apr 17, 2010)

good no chipping or anything  all in the prep work


----------



## mk2_20v (Apr 7, 2011)

i did the exact same color a few years back.looked great for 2+years until i decided to strip and powdercoat them gold


----------

